# Velvet to wood application



## ship (Jul 8, 2009)

So the bottom of our silveweare drawers has been decided to be velvit.

Normal for the most part drawers, I expect I'll need to do some form of removable liner for the drawer bottoms given the liner applied might at some point need cleaning or replacement.

Not a lot of room for such a liner base to the velvit in the drawers, thinking 1/8" plywood with the velvit as if sort of Hollywood flat attached to it yet not. Such glue even if photo mount adhesive might stain the material if glued from the front. Wrapping from the rear perhaps gluing and stapling later to remove the staples?

Ideas?


----------



## Sean (Jul 8, 2009)

Are the drawers in an older piece of furniture, or in kitchen cabinetry?

If the drawers come apart (think Ikea design), you could try removing the bottom panels and attaching the fabric directly to that.

I don't think you need to worry about making it removable. You're not going to launder the velvet, and you can always pull the drawer out, remove the silverware, and clean it out.

Do you use an organizer inside the drawer to keep the silver sorted? Could you attach the velvet to that instead?

--Sean


----------



## jonliles (Jul 8, 2009)

Ship-
Are you truly using velvet or silver cloth? My silver drawer is not covered with velvet, it is covered with a silver cloth that prevents tarnish. Actually, is is applied to a piece of poster board (or something slightly heavier) and is glue to the back with what appears to be contact cement. All the organizers sit on top of this. This piece was made in the 50's.


----------



## BrianWolfe (Jul 8, 2009)

Sobo glue, 3M spray 77 or my favourite Polyester double stick tape available from McMaster-Carr:
McMaster-Carr

I have used all of these in the past without any staining on the velvet.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 8, 2009)

jonliles said:


> Ship-
> Are you truly using velvet or silver cloth? My silver drawer is not covered with velvet, it is covered with a silver cloth that prevents tarnish. ...


And it comes adhesive-backed! Problem solved.


Vogue Fabrics- Designer Fashion Fabrics, Wholesale Fabrics, Discount Fabrics :: Specialty Fabrics (Hard To Find Fabrics) :: Anti-Tarnish Silver Cloth -Available in 8 Colors!


----------



## ship (Jul 9, 2009)

Hmm, all good ideas though unless spread thin the Sobo in stock and not thought could soak thru. Forgot I had it, wonder if after like 15 years it's any good still. Interesting the silver tarnish preventing material, wish I knew about that before tonight in proceeding. Perhaps a strip along the drawer front as if the oil soaked tool chest sponges that prevent tools from rusting if it works in the same way. Never knew of such a thing, will have to look into it, cool concept given our choices in fancy silverwear plus the antique stuff.

In the end and in finally getting this thing out of my wood shop/garage in having lived there for the past like month in waiting on how to line it before I could install the drawer fronts given some drawers had to be installed from the rear... Found a bunch of 1/8" plexiglass once used for lining the walls around the cats litter boxes I had forgotton about having. Only one clean side was peeled off for use so I reversed the clean side on the walls with the "Super Spray" to the clean side of the plastic. No doubt with the fumes built up on the plastic due to proximity to litter box, this silver keep clean material will be useful even if that reverse face is down. No direct spray but no doubt some surface fumes.

Stuff I bought "Power Poxy Super Spray" said it was good for fabric and didn't have bleed tru my largest concern given the thickness and material to be used. Seemed to stick well and it didn't have that chareristic bleed thru I feared on using an adhesive.

Decided to spray the surface and skip spraying the rear than wrapping the material around the plexi . Wrote off carpet tape I was also considering. Though it might have been an option in not bleeding thru but it will have taken extra time to get right in wrinkles. Also wrote off Photo Mount adhesive. Not fair trial, the can I had was at least 15 years old and I didn't in last use of it spray until dry up-side down until clear in clearing its unique spray nozzle. Pooped out with presure in the can mid-way thru the first liner.

Super spray seems to work as well as a #77 I considered but due to mostly using #90 know of bleed thru problems on plus it in initial selling point says on the front of the can "No Bleed-Through." Sold.

Next step after one more cabinet is cabinet doors, panels and real glass. Get the beade molding concept in holding from the rear but hard to do the jointery and gaps for it. Know I now need a router table and hoping my Bosch 84624MC bit will solve most problems but this is cabinetry and I'm a scenic carpenter for the most part and a new world for me. Doors... yes dear...?

Anyway thanks for the advice and will consider all on future projects. Nope not old, basically turning our laundry/storage/utility room into a butler's pantry by way of cabinetry and clear pine (fir) cabinets. Loosing the linnen shelving and going real cabinets. Next challenge is "When are you going to build cabinet doors so the dust from the litter box don't get on what's in the cabinets????" "Yes dear!"... One gets to know that phraise eary on one expects. One more cabinet body to build in this phase than I'll be all over constructing doors.

Next step for me cabinet doors in construction. Very hard challenge TBA glass or panel no matter in the fabrication of the frame.


----------

